# Schwinn reflector block pedals, are they correct on a 59 Corvette?



## jd56 (Feb 25, 2013)

My 59 (serial H912717) Covette has these Scwhinn approved pedals but, they have reflectors and I thought the pedals used in this era (late 50's - early 60's) was bow pedals.

Are these the correct pedals for a 59 Corvette?
And when did the Bow pedal get replaced with the reflector block pedal?

I don't like the reflector pedal look. But, don't want to switch them for the bow pedals if they are correct for the 59.


----------



## rhenning (Feb 25, 2013)

They are replacement Schwinn pedals from the 1970s (about 1972 and up).  Roger


----------



## krankrate (Feb 25, 2013)

*59 Corvette pedal*

Your Corvette should have non-reflector chrome bow pedal's on it.  59 was the first year the bow pedal's didn't have the bolt's on them to change the rubber.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks guys

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey JD I think you need the White '59 I have to go with that bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## how (Feb 25, 2013)

yea wrong pedals,,and I am not sure if that is a 59 
you can tell by the hand grips


here is a pic of a 59


----------



## jd56 (Mar 3, 2013)

How...the serial number sequence works out to be a 59, the other newer reused "H" prefix has higher numbers so I dont think it is a duplicate serial that they did. Could be wrong and it would be nice to be sure.
The grips look as old and as patina'd as the bike. White "teardopped" script. 
So what grips should be on the 59' ? As I understand it, when buying schwinns from the retailers, the grips could have been ordered as the consumer wanted?
I know there is a thread here somewhere that talks abiut the years and the styles of grips...oh here is what thread I found, as there is no concrete evidence here as to when these grips were used (guess I'll have to start another thread with this question)
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...teardrop-on-the-grips&highlight=schwinn+grips

Then there is this post from the Schwinn site where Jim indicates the oval scripted white was for 59' on back
http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=10397.msg52569#msg52569

Always learning...educate me please.

Here is a closer look of the grip.





I guess I could check the stamping on the S/A rear hub or the crank for the year. 
What year was this clear covered S/A shifter used?





And Shawn.....a white Corvette added to the flock would be great. Just can't find a nice one that I can afford....almost had one but....well I decided to let that one pass.
No regrets though, other than pissing some people off, which is never the intention...the search continues, as always..but, the white one are pretty scarce.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krankrate (Mar 3, 2013)

*grip's*

I think you have the right grip's, the shifter I think is a later model, I have a 58 jag & 59 vette and they both use the same grip's as you have, the shifter on my vette has no plastic face on it, and  a small window that the numbers show in


----------



## how (Mar 3, 2013)

yea if those are the original grips, which most likely they are,,that bike is a 59..no doubt about it


----------



## stpeteschwinn (Mar 6, 2013)

*Pedals*

Pedals should be rebuildable bow pedals. 59 was the last year for them. Grips are correct. 59 would also have both AS bolts on the handlebar stem.


----------

